# Castaway bait store in milton



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

JUST WANTED TO CLARFIY A FEW THINGS TO EVERYONE. WE ARE LOCATED at the corner of Avalon and Cyanamid in the little strip mall. Right at the red light. We have only been open for 2 weeks so the tackle stock is a little small but we will get there. As of today we have live fiddler crabs, we will have live shrimp later on today, crickets, and worms. We hope to get live pinfish, mud minnows/bull minnows, croakers, and eels. For frozen bait we have shrimp, squid, spanish sardines, finger mullet, and cigar minnows. We have just recently gotten in a small tackle order, hand made castnets, and a few hundred pounds of lead weights. Stop by and check us out ! If there is something you think we need to carry to better suite your needs as a fisherman please let us know!
Thank you !

Hours are 5am-8pm 7 days a week :thumbup:
Castaway Bait & Tackle LLC.
3689 Avalon Blvd
Milton, FL 32583
850-564-1391


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Menhadden.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good to have a tackle shop there, hopefully avalon will get finished soon.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I will certainly be a customer. Happy to see you there!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Good looking shop*

I went in a few days ago and bought some frozen squid. We always cut the squid the night before we go fishing so no one has to hold onto the rail and cut bait on a moving deck. We also put them in the Folgers coffee plastic tubs to keep them neat. The place looks like its run by some good folks and I'll be back. They also have room inside for more growth. Good luck guys!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Definitely good people at Castaways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I always wanted to have my own bait shop..... Don't think that I have the self control to not load up all the bait and head to the river lol
good luck guys


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I will have to check it out. Yes I have been in hiding. Seeing what I have missed these couple of years.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Castaway, where do you get your earthworms from?


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We get our earthworms from a farm in westville,fl. We should have frozen menhaden and finger mullet this sat. As well as live pinfish and croakers.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Are ya'll the spot that doesn't have a sign just yet? Been going past there in the middle of the night and wasn't sure.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We have a 30" tall by 14' banner that we put up last friday. 
We are located on top of the hill on avalon
Right by the railroad track where all of the construction is going on


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We have a fresh batch of live shrimp in stock!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Look forward to stopping in.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish you guys the best...Good people but 0-3 on having bait and tackle I needed...Hope your suppliers tighten up lol. I'm sure you're getting tired of saying sorry....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I came that way yesterday around 6pm and my wife said "there is a sign that says shrimp" I missed it. Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Pompano 67 what bait are you looking for and what tackle. Sorry we have not meet your needs yet please let us know so we can get it in.


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

Just saw the banner two days ago. I will be a customer and will spread the word.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We have revised our hours! We are open 7 days a week from 5am to 8pm, on friday we are open until 9pm and Sat we are open at 4:30am to 9pm. Just got a delivery of Crickets and worms today for all the freshwater fisherman in the area and are shrimp are the cheapest in town! Shrimp $4.19 per Dozen. Stop By and Check us out!!


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Our line of frozen products right now are : shrimp, squid, mullet, cigar minnows, spanish sardines, bonito. Live shrimp, fiddler crabs, crickets, worms. at times we have live bull minnows, pin-fish, and croakers.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Got in a shipment of Bonito, Spanish Mackerel, Menhaden, Small Ballyhoo & Ribbonfish today!


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

I just noticed the sign last Friday night on my way home from work. I'll stop by on my lunch break next week to see what you have.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm wondering if you have locally caught bait from "local fishermen", or if you order from out of town?


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Just seen this. Been out of country. Glad there is a shop near me. Will be up to store. Thanks.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

BakBone, we get most of our products local: Pace, Pensacola, Destin. The order we just received yesterday came from pace. The 2lb bagged cigar minnows are all locally bought and the response we have gotten were that they were very good cigs some even reported of casting them 15 times before falling apart. We have plenty of live shrimp, fiddlers, mud minnows currently. Frozen Bait we are stocked up: Cigs, Squid, Shrimp, Menhaden, Chum, Spanish Mackerel, Bonito, Ribbonfish, Spanish Sardines, Ballyhoo, Mullet, & Large Trolling Squid. Stop By & Check Us Out getting a tackle order in Tomm. 
Castaway Bait & Tackle LLC.
3689 Avalon Blvd 
Milton FL 32583
850-564-1391
In The shopping center with Avalon Cleaners


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We have our frozen shrimp on sale buy 2 get one free!!!! Good time to stock up


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Ladyfish(skipjack) now in stock!!! Also Just got in Live Shrimp, Bull Minnows, Fiddlers!
Stop By & Check Us Out
Castaway Bait & Tackle
3689 Avalon Blvd 
Milton FL 32583
850-564-1391


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I go by your place about 2 to 4x's a night, I keep an eye out on it fer ya!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I go by your place about 2 to 4x's a night, I keep an eye out on it fer ya!


 Funny! I'm not the police like you sir but when I go by I'm doing the same! After working 3-11pm I'm usually on a blue and white GSXR1000 with a 5ft Shakespeare strapped on the back at 4am headed north to Milton after fishing Bob Sikes. I sometimes see these folks at that time getting ready for the day and must say they must be dedicated! Good to see a business there and ready to serve just like our local LEO :thumbsup: 
Now don't give me a hard time on Avalon Jason. Just playin brother


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's the zebco


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Funny! I'm not the police like you sir but when I go by I'm doing the same! After working 3-11pm I'm usually on a blue and white GSXR1000 with a 5ft Shakespeare strapped on the back at 4am headed north to Milton after fishing Bob Sikes. I sometimes see these folks at that time getting ready for the day and must say they must be dedicated! Good to see a business there and ready to serve just like our local LEO :thumbsup:
> Now don't give me a hard time on Avalon Jason. Just playin brother


Hahaha, now you gave away when you come by:shifty::shifty::shifty: hahaha


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We appreciate you keeping an eye out for us!! 

Check us out online and like us on Facebook

www.castawaybait.com & https://www.facebook.com/castaway.bait.tackle?ref=hl


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Live Target Lures Coming in on Tuesday, and 12/0 weighted Treble Hooks. Had a lot of guys asking for those for filling their gator tags!!


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

A few pics of Live Target Lures in stock and the 12/0 weighted treble


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Great Weather and Plenty of Bait! Stop By & Check Us Out!


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

*Update*

Stop By this weekend and check us out!!

Large Tackle Order Coming In this week, 

Live Pinfish & Croakers

Frozen Whole Stingray

850-564-1391
www.castawaybait.com


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

*Update*

WE ARE LOCATED at the corner of Avalon and Cyanamid in the strip mall. 

Live: Shrimp, Bull Minnows, Fiddler Crabs, Pinfish, Croakers, Crickets, Worms

Frozen: Shrimp, Squid, Cigar Minnows, Spanish Sardines, Ballyhoo, Menhaden, Mullet, 
Ladyfish, Spanish Mackerel, Small & Large Stingrays, Menhaden Chum, Ribbonfish!

Cast Nets, Rods, Reels, Tackle, Gigs, etc...

Frozen Shrimp buy 2 Cups Get one free!!

Stop By and Check us out!

Castaway Bait & Tackle LLC.
3689 Avalon Blvd
Milton, FL 32583
850-564-1391
www.castawaybait.com


----------

